# Transfer From China To A Pakistani Medical College.



## fatima_javed (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok guys i know as soon as you read 'China' you will be like Uggh not again..but i seriously hope you guys can help me because my case was pretty different from others..ok long story short i am a third year medical student in China so what i wanna know is that if there is any possible way to transfer my course from China to a Pakistani university whether private or government ?
Thanks
Any sort of help will be highly appreciated


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

No,you can not do that.You would have to take all entrance exams and start afresh. So,in my opinion,bear this and complete your studies there(Unless you can do it from the start again in Pakistan).I will suggest be patient there,do what you can and leave rest to HIM,Prepare yourself for higher studies(FSPS/FRCS) and to get job in Pakistan.Things won't be easy in Pakistan for you.


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

fatima_javed said:


> Ok guys i know as soon as you read 'China' you will be like Uggh not again..but i seriously hope you guys can help me because my case was pretty different from others..ok long story short i am a third year medical student in China so what i wanna know is that if there is any possible way to transfer my course from China to a Pakistani university whether private or government ?
> Thanks
> Any sort of help will be highly appreciated


Hi, 

Welcome to Medstudentz. And please don't worry, 'China' isn't that bad, an MBBS degree from a WHO recognized university holds equal value world-wide.  Since you're half-way through, I would suggest completing your degree as only two years are left. As for your question, I'll have to search more on that and then get back to you because the PMDC Student Migration policy doesn't help that much.


----------



## fatima_javed (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok first of all thank you very much for your help..now coming back to my question. Actually the thing is I just want to do my internship in Pakistan and i have been asking around from a lot of people and the general idea is that doing internship from Pakistan while i have studied from China is a dream that may never come true . Do you know someone who is doing internship in Pakistan after coming from China? 
Best regards


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

fatima_javed said:


> Ok first of all thank you very much for your help..now coming back to my question. Actually the thing is I just want to do my internship in Pakistan and i have been asking around from a lot of people and the general idea is that doing internship from Pakistan while i have studied from China is a dream that may never come true . Do you know someone who is doing internship in Pakistan after coming from China?
> Best regards


You are most welcome.
Yes,you can do internship (but without any pay) in Pakistan.After coming to Pakistan you would have to give a PMDC exam after that you are eligible for further things(i.e intership,Job etc).But make yourself strong for this because in Pakistan you would have to face lot of difficulties for being ''China Da Doctor'' (You will hear this a lot in start).
I know all about this because a cousin of mine did MBBs from china and when I could not get through MCAT.I had discussion with him all about it.He got house job in general hospital,Lahore( I guess this was the name or it was Jinnah Hospital,If I recall it correctly :roll.So,strengthen your ''brain'' for all of this


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

fatima_javed said:


> Ok first of all thank you very much for your help..now coming back to my question. Actually the thing is I just want to do my internship in Pakistan and i have been asking around from a lot of people and the general idea is that doing internship from Pakistan while i have studied from China is a dream that may never come true . Do you know someone who is doing internship in Pakistan after coming from China?
> Best regards


You just have to clear PMDC test... It will be a difficult test ... When you clear the test you will get the job and everything you want... After that there will no difference between you and pakistan medical doctor... But big Question is that how to clear the test... Prepare yourself to clear the test


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

=Prince MD Khan said:


> No,you can not do that.You would have to take all entrance exams and start afresh. So,in my opinion,bear this and complete your studies there(Unless you can do it from the start again in Pakistan).I will suggest be patient there,do what you can and leave rest to HIM,Prepare yourself for higher studies(FSPS/FRCS) and to get job in Pakistan.Things won't be easy in Pakistan for you.


You're right, medical students abroad can't transfer to Pakistani medical schools. 
Weird how Pakistani nationals studying overseas can't do this either (really thought
there was a way ). Just a question, I know its far-fetched, but how hard is FCPS
or FRCS? When's the best time to take that? 


fatima_javed said:


> Ok first of all thank you very much for your help..now coming back to my question. Actually the thing is I just want to do my internship in Pakistan and i have been asking around from a lot of people and the general idea is that doing internship from Pakistan while i have studied from China is a dream that may never come true . Do you know someone who is doing internship in Pakistan after coming from China?
> Best regards


Everything useful has already been said by other members. And, I do know of a Pakistani student who completed 
MBBS from China in 2012 (Zhejiang Medical Univeristy) and took an internship in Saudi German Hospital, Khamis 
Mushayt, Saudi Arabia. He's working as a chief resident in a govt. hospital (last I heard). As already said, passing 
the NEB is a must as per PMDC House job regulations (p16). 



KRRISH said:


> You just have to clear PMDC test... It will be a difficult test ... When you clear the test you will get the job and everything you want... After that there will no difference between you and pakistan medical doctor... But big Question is that how to clear the test... Prepare yourself to clear the test


^Adding to that, here's the exam format and some preparation tips that could help.


----------



## fatima_javed (Jan 28, 2014)

I think maybe i am using the wrong term but by internship i mean what mbbs students do in the last year of their course..i think house job is the one people do after obtaining an mbbs degree..do correct me if i am wrong and provide information regarding doing my last year if mbbs in a pakistani hospital.
Sorry for being a headache but i am sure someday i will return this favor


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

rosequartz said:


> You're right, medical students abroad can't transfer to Pakistani medical schools.
> Weird how Pakistani nationals studying overseas can't do this either (really thought
> there was a way ). Just a question, I know its far-fetched, but how hard is FCPS
> or FRCS? When's the best time to take that?
> ...


Well,Ist of all these days MBBS has no great value without any further specialization. The best time to do FCPS/FRCS would be right after your house job(unless you get married soon then wait a year or two) because you had the habit of studying for 5 yeats and more 3-4 years should be, ok.A friend of my father's cleared FCPS after 15 years of his marriage  .
But remember doing FCPS/FRCS is the toughest part,it can make people go mad "temporarily " ;-) 

P.S: There are so many doctors in my family so,I have little bit of info on these topics :-3

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

fatima_javed said:


> I think maybe i am using the wrong term but by internship i mean what mbbs students do in the last year of their course..i think house job is the one people do after obtaining an mbbs degree..do correct me if i am wrong and provide information regarding doing my last year if mbbs in a pakistani hospital.
> Sorry for being a headache but i am sure someday i will return this favor


Yeah right term is house job.Incidently,my aunt was present at that moment so I asked her few questions too.She said that the term internship is also rarely used for house job because there is just difference of the fields.  

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

=Prince MD Khan said:


> Well,Ist of all these days MBBS has no great value without any further specialization. The best time to do FCPS/FRCS would be right after your house job(unless you get married soon then wait a year or two) because you had the habit of studying for 5 yeats and more 3-4 years should be, ok.A friend of my father's cleared FCPS after 15 years of his marriage  .
> But remember doing FCPS/FRCS is the toughest part,it can make people go mad "temporarily " ;-)
> 
> P.S: There are so many doctors in my family so,I have little bit of info on these topics :-3
> ...


Specialization is a must nowadays. Hmm, right, but completing my education is my first priority. 
Marriage can wait, and (imo) the added miscellaneous responsibilities would make studying next
to impossible. Oh boy, at least they passed. Haha. Like MBBS alone isn't enough! :roll: 

Wow, Masha Allah, that's fabulous.  
Well in my family, four are medical students and a close relative's a doctor. 




fatima_javed said:


> I think maybe i am using the wrong term but by internship i mean what mbbs students do in the last year of their course..i think house job is the one people do after obtaining an mbbs degree..do correct me if i am wrong and provide information regarding doing my last year if mbbs in a pakistani hospital.
> Sorry for being a headache but i am sure someday i will return this favor


So, what's it like studying there? The professors? Teaching facilities? Lab equipment and all?


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

rosequartz said:


> Specialization is a must nowadays. Hmm, right, but completing my education is my first priority.
> Marriage can wait, and (imo) the added miscellaneous responsibilities would make studying next
> to impossible. Oh boy, at least they passed. Haha. Like MBBS alone isn't enough! :roll:
> 
> ...


One should have the strong resolve to study.Its not impossible.My Chachoo ji is still studying after having two kids. 
I just stated the chances of specialization ,of course being a student our first priority is always education.
JazakALLAH


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

=Prince MD Khan said:


> One should have the strong resolve to study.Its not impossible.My Chachoo ji is still studying after having two kids.
> I just stated the chances of specialization ,of course being a student our first priority is always education.
> JazakALLAH


You're absolutely right. All the best to him. Waiyyakum  And, maybe it came out wrong, what I meant is that 
it would be better to complete our degrees, pass the required exams and specialize before moving on in life. 
That's all.


----------

